# Credit Card Question



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

My partner has a credit card with a UK bank and they are fully aware of her address here and it works fine as and when necessary with no issues.

However, it expires end of July this year and she's a bit concerned as they've usually sent a new one by now (in the UK previously that is) She's concerned that they won't send her a new one to her Spanish address.

Has anyone had any experience of this situation?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> My partner has a credit card with a UK bank and they are fully aware of her address here and it works fine as and when necessary with no issues.
> 
> However, it expires end of July this year and she's a bit concerned as they've usually sent a new one by now (in the UK previously that is) She's concerned that they won't send her a new one to her Spanish address.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of this situation?


which bank is it?

I know someone whose UK branch of Barclays was recently in touch to tell them that because they no longer live in the UK they could no longer have an account with them


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep, mine arrives at my Canary Island address punctually.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Yep, mine arrives at my Canary Island address punctually.


Halifax

With how long to go before it expired?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I also have a Halifax account in the UK and they send new debit and credit cards to me in Spain, no problem. I've been here six years now.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> Halifax
> 
> With how long to go before it expired?


Same month that it expires, a lot depends on the postal services, these days they are quite efficient in the Canary Islands, international mail, but mail from Spain takes forever.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> which bank is it?
> 
> I know someone whose UK branch of Barclays was recently in touch to tell them that because they no longer live in the UK they could no longer have an account with them


I bank with Barclays UK and receive cards, cheque book, statements out here with no problem. I have had accounts with them for many years.
The only problem could be the efficiency of your postal service.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I also have a Halifax account in the UK and they send new debit and credit cards to me in Spain, no problem. I've been here six years now.



It's so confusing.....

We had Halifax accounts, when resident in the UK & were told that if we moved to Spain, these accounts would need to be closed. This was in December 2012.

Surely, different branches don't have different rules !! Or, is it because we would be based completely in Spain, without a UK address ?

I have read, on here, the same conflicting information with Barclays UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Allie-P said:


> It's so confusing.....
> 
> We had Halifax accounts, when resident in the UK & were told that if we moved to Spain, these accounts would need to be closed. This was in December 2012.
> 
> ...



Well, we haven't had a UK address since 2008. Our UK Halifax account is registered to our address in Spain and they write to us here. Our pensions are paid into it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had a Tesco Credit Card since I left the UK in 2005. My billing address is my home address here and I receive mail here.
It's mainly used for sterling purchases with amazon uk but I also have credit and debit cards issued by my offshore bank, in euros and in sterling.
You don't need to be a millionaire or Mafioso to open an offshore account, it can be done with a deposit of100 euros or £100.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I bank with Barclays UK and receive cards, cheque book, statements out here with no problem. I have had accounts with them for many years.
> The only problem could be the efficiency of your postal service.


Barclays wrote to many expats recently informing them that they can no longer hold accounts with them if they are not UK resident. (specifically Barclaycard).

I rang them and complained - the nice gentleman said that if I had a UK address that I could give as a *secondary *address (family or friend) then this would be fine. I did just that and they still use my Spanish address for correspondence.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. We've not had any notifications that the account would be closed. It is active after all and it's in their interests to keep it open I suppose. We will await to see if it comes next month.


----------

